# Script d'avvio, come lanciare programma da utente? [RISOLTO]

## Sasdo

Ciao,

vorrei che all'avvio del mio pc venga lanciato un programma.

Però vorrei che questo programma venisse lanciato da un particolare utente.

E' possibile farlo?

Se sì, come?

Grazie!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Di solito nei vari wm/de c'e' un file nella cartella dell'utente (es: kde) che fa l'autostart

----------

## superfayan

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> vorrei che all'avvio del mio pc venga lanciato un programma.
> 
> Però vorrei che questo programma venisse lanciato da un particolare utente.
> ...

 

anke a me interessava .. ma non essendo un guru di linuz... ho usato vie traversse...

ho messo su webmin su consiglio di un amico e guardando qua e la ho notato che si può creare dei semplici script che si avviano probabilmente prima del X ...

avevo bisogno di dare ad una cartella permessi in lett-scritt-esec a tutti gli utenti...   :Wink: 

----------

## Josuke

io uso semplicemente su...es se voglio che all'avvio l'utente josuke lanci il programma "pippo" edito il file /etc/conf.d/local.start e ci metto una stringa di questo tipo:

```
su - josuke -c pippo
```

----------

## superfayan

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> io uso semplicemente su...es se voglio che all'avvio l'utente josuke lanci il programma "pippo" edito il file /etc/conf.d/local.start e ci metto una stringa di questo tipo:
> 
> ```
> su - josuke -c pippo
> ```
> ...

 

e con questo fa partire il programma pippo come SuperUser ? non capisco...   :Confused: 

----------

## Josuke

no con questo fa partire pippo come user josuke

----------

## Sasdo

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> io uso semplicemente su...es se voglio che all'avvio l'utente josuke lanci il programma "pippo" edito il file /etc/conf.d/local.start e ci metto una stringa di questo tipo:
> 
> ```
> su - josuke -c pippo
> ```
> ...

 

esattamente quello che cercavo grazie!

e per le password come fai?

----------

## Sasdo

forse mi rispondo da solo.... con sudo?

----------

## Josuke

cosa intendi per le password?

----------

## Sasdo

me spieg:

se do il comando che hai suggerito, poi mi chiede la password.

Vorrei evitare questo passaggio perchè la mia intenzione è di fare una cosa tipo questa:

in /etc/conf.d/local.start

```

su - sasdo -c vncserver

```

ovvero, all'avvio del pc, l'utente sasdo lancia l'applicazione vncserver.

il problema è che questo sitema mi chiede poi la password.

Vorrei sapere se è possibile fare sì che non me la chieda e se la vada a leggere in un qualche file...

----------

## Josuke

no no non ti chiede la password se usi su da root puoi loggarti con ogni utente senza bisogno di password...io facevo lastessa cosa per lanciare psybnc  :Smile: 

----------

## Sasdo

mi sono risposto da solo:

con

```
 su - sasdo -c vncserve
```

lanciato da superuser non chiede password =)

grazie mille!

ora appoggio il tag risolto =)

----------

## Sasdo

ochei, è evidente che quell'ultimo mio post l'ho scritto senza leggere il tuo =)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma cosi' non parte a tutti gli utanti quel comando? Non e' meglio usare i file di autostart?

----------

## Josuke

m si..ma da quel che ho capito lui vuole semplicemente lanciare un servizio esterno da un determinato utente all'avvio della macchina..e non un settaggio specifico per un utente..quindi la soluzione al suo problema mi sebra questa..ma immagino ce ne possano essere anche altre  :Smile: 

----------

## Sasdo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma cosi' non parte a tutti gli utanti quel comando? Non e' meglio usare i file di autostart?

 

in che senso non parte a tutti gli utenti?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> in che senso non parte a tutti gli utenti?

 

Volevo dire l'esatto contrario  :Confused:  . E' quello che vuoi?

----------

## Sasdo

beh così parte solo all'utente sasdo ed è ciò che voglio =)

mi basta che ci sia un solo server vnc sulla macchina... non importa che ce ne siano duecento =)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> beh così parte solo all'utente sasdo ed è ciò che voglio =)

 

No parte con privilegi di sasdo per tutti gli utenti

----------

## Sasdo

allora non avevo capito =)

comunque... non ho ancora avuto modo di provarlo ma, con quel comando, ottengo che all'avvio del computer mi parta una sessione di vnc con i privilegi dell'utente sasdo?

se sì, ho risolto =)

grazie ancora!

----------

## Josuke

si fa esattamente questo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> comunque... non ho ancora avuto modo di provarlo ma, con quel comando, ottengo che all'avvio del computer mi parta una sessione di vnc con i privilegi dell'utente sasdo?

 

Si fa questo ma se entri con un utente non sasdo parte lo stesso

----------

## Sasdo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si fa questo ma se entri con un utente non sasdo parte lo stesso

 

Vabbè tanto lo metto sul serverino di casa mia che è senza monitor tastiera e mouse e nessuno ci si logga sopra =)

così posso gestire X anche senza schermo in remoto =)

grazie!

ciao!

----------

## Cerberos86

visto che siamo in tema, per fare partire uno script/programma all'avvio di un singolo utente, come si fa? si può evitare di usare i singoli script dei wm (kde/fluxbox etc).....?

Thanks u all

----------

## Josuke

se vuoi che parta al login dell'utente...c'è il file .bashrc

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> se vuoi che parta al login dell'utente...c'è il file .bashrc

 

Si ma qui si avvia solo se parte una shell ed inoltre bisogno mettere un controllo che non sia gia' attivo se no ad ogni shell lanciata parte un processo

----------

## Josuke

si infatti..bisognerebbe sapere cosa si vuole lanciare e perchè in modo da sapere con esattezza dove metterlo   :Wink: 

----------

## Cerberos86

per ora non ho esigenze particolare... pensavo solo di completare il post, magari ne sarebbe uscito un tip...no?

----------

